# Общий раздел > Чувства > Секс и страсть >  10 киномифов о сексе: в жизни все иначе

## Irina

*Секс хорошо продается. Эту неоспоримую истину четко усвоили голливудские сценаристы, поэтому наполняют свои фильмы таким количеством преувеличений, что у простого человека рождается огромный комплекс неполноценности: как же так, в кино показывают, а у меня все иначе? Не верьте глазам своим!*

*Миф 1. Будь готов! Всегда готов!*

В кино сексом хотят заниматься все и всегда. Место и время не имеют значения: как только герой видит героиню, они тут же набрасываются друг на друга, распугивая официантов и детей в парке аттракционов. Если девушка вдруг не хочет секса - это уже проблема и повод снять отдельное кино, потому что во всех остальных фильмах проблемы бывают с чем угодно, только не с сексом. В мире гламурного высокобюджетного кино нет места импотенции, отсутствию желания или больной голове. Только Гомер Симпсон отважился однажды сказать что-то, похожее на правду, заявив на весь Спрингфилд: «Запомните, на самом деле ни одна женщина на земле никогда не хочет заниматься сексом». Он, конечно, преувеличил, но был недалек от истины.

*Миф 2. Такой большой плюс!*

Все мужчины в кинофильмах - обладатели гигантских пенисов, о чем открыто заявляют они сами или восхищенно перешептываются героини. И чем больше, тем лучше - кричит кино. И мальчики в самом раннем возрасте, впервые заполучив штангенциркуль, используют его для уточнения всех параметров своего «мужского достоинства», не догадываясь, что мужское достоинство - это вовсе не размер гениталий.

В дальнейшей жизни мужчины либо страшно гордятся своими сантиметрами, либо втайне стыдятся, приписывая себе лишние цифры. И не хотят верить, что женщин размер не слишком волнует. Хотя бы в силу особенностей физиологии. Сколько бы мужчинам ни твердили о превосходстве умения над размерами, они упорно продолжают мериться показаниями штангенциркулей.

Женские величины в кино касаются груди. Большая грудь - киномиф, который принесло в мир развитие пластической хирургии. На самом деле мужчины не зациклены на этой части тела до такого умопомрачения, а очень большая грудь красиво выглядит только в жестком бюстгальтере и затянутая платьем.

*Миф 3. Джентльмены предпочитают блондинок*

Блондинки считаются самыми страстными, самыми сексуальными и ненасытными, предметом мечтаний и вожделений. Брюнеткам и рыжим остается стыдливо стоять в сторонке и утирать слезы кончиками своих неудавшихся волос. Этот стереотип настолько прочно въелся в мозг, что никого не волнует тот факт, что 90% «блондинок» - это как раз бывшие брюнетки и шатенки, которые своей блондиночной сексуальностью обязаны исключительно тюбику краски для волос.

Не помогает даже то, что в последнее десятилетие светловолосые дивы в кино сдали позиции темноволосым: посмотрите на Анджелину Джоли, Натали Портман, Холли Берри, Киру Найтли.

*Миф 4. Эх, раз, еще раз, еще много-много раз*

Чтобы секс был настоящим, учат нас мудрые кинофильмы, из постели нужно не вылезать как минимум двое суток. И все это время предаваться страсти, без перерывов на сон и еду. Женщинам нужны только самые стойкие секс-машины, иначе зачем вообще иметь дело с мужчиной?

В кино, в режиме реального времени, такое, конечно, не покажешь. Материала бы вышло на довольно скучный сериал. Но мужчины хвастаются друг перед другом десятками раз, а в приступах ревности интересуются, сколько раз смог соперник. Врут, конечно. При средней продолжительности полового акта 3-8 минут и притом что после 3 раз подряд хочется только спать, на 24 часа умножать совсем страшно.

*Миф 5. Мастера спорта по акробатике*

Несмотря на стыдливый полумрак и цензурную ограниченность многих фильмов, в большинстве из них сквозят яростные намеки на то, что Камасутра для звездных актеров - плевое дело. Именно поэтому некоторые мужчины и женщины считают, что единственный способ доставить партнеру удовольствие - это завязаться с ним в морской узел, стоя на голове. Люди, остановитесь! Секс - это не спорт и Олимпийские игры. Скука из двух поз в этом деле тоже не радость, но не нужно устраивать из близости акробатические этюды.

*Миф 6. Поутру все красивы и свежи*

Каким бы разнузданным ни был киносекс и сколько бы алкоголя ни было выпито перед ним, наутро все участники просыпаются с идеальным цветом лица, прической «высокохудожественный беспорядок», у женщин безупречный макияж, самообновившаяся помада и легкий румянец удовлетворения на щеках.

И мужчины начинают думать, что все так и есть в реальности! Этот дикий миф стал причиной того, что некоторые девушки встают в пять утра и бегут в ванную, чтобы накраситься и причесаться к моменту пробуждения любовника.

*Миф 7. Презерватив убивает страсть*

Вы хоть в одном фильме видели, как герой достает из кармана презерватив или героиня предлагает ему воспользоваться этим средством защиты? Это же так неромантично и убивает весь эротизм ситуации. Что за секс-машина, натягивающий на свое многосантиметровое орудие труда и обороны какой-то там банальный и прозаический презерватив?

А между тем болезни, передающиеся половым путем, именно у мачо чаще всего и встречаются. Так что рекомендуем применить разрыв киношаблона и предложить-таки своему партнеру воспользоваться защитой.

*Миф 8. Лесбийский секс - тайная мечта каждой женщины*

Невозможно упомнить, в каком количестве фильмов звучит игривая история о том, что, когда героиня училась в частной школе-интернате, там она со своей подругой Моникой о-го-го что вытворяла. Это такая же фантазия голливудских сценаристов, как и повышенная сексуальность блондинок.

*Миф 9. Третий не лишний*

Киноиндустрия утверждает, что, как только одному из пары приходит в голову заняться сексом втроем, вторая половина яростно поддерживает его (или ее) в этом начинании и предлагает к утверждению список кандидатур, которые могли бы поучаствовать в этом интересном мероприятии. Также прочен миф, что две грудастые блондинки из предыдущего пункта только и ждут, когда их теплую компанию разбавит мачо, всегда готовый к приключениям. В жизни групповой секс вовсе не так прекрасен и чаще всего оставляет не только разочарование у участников, но и создает им психологические проблемы.

*Миф 10. После секса нужно закурить*

В борьбе за этот миф насмерть стоят сигаретные гиганты и министерства здравоохранения, и когда побеждают последние, сцена со смачной затяжкой после соития пропадает из фильма. Но киноклассику никуда не выбросишь, поэтому поверье о том, что после секса нужно закурить, прочно въелось в головы синемафилов. Научных и физиологических объяснений этому нет, особенно если учитывать, что многие люди курят, чтобы ослабить стресс. Неужели все настолько плохо в вашей сексуальной жизни?

Стоит ли свою интимную жизнь делать заложником расхожих стереотипов или все же разумнее воплощать в постели свои желания и желания партнера, а не сценариста?!

----------


## Irina

> Миф 10. После секса нужно закурить
> Но киноклассику никуда не выбросишь, поэтому поверье о том, что после секса нужно закурить, прочно въелось в головы синемафилов. Научных и физиологических объяснений этому нет, особенно если учитывать, что многие люди курят, чтобы ослабить стресс. Неужели все настолько плохо в вашей сексуальной жизни?


Вот уж миф так миф. А ведь действительно многие курят после секса. Не верится что у всех после секса стресс - тут видимо что-то ещё.

----------

